
Ask HN: How do you use ORMs? - asah
What sorts of things do you do with your ORM, that couldn&#x27;t be done inside the database?<p>I&#x27;m trying to decide Howe much to invest in database abstractions (which sorry multiple tools&#x2F;languages) vs ORM abstractions (easier to manage).
======
gh1
I pretty much use ORM for everything database related. I never wanted to spend
the extra time learning SQL syntax when I could do everything using an
abstraction layer in my chosen language. Of course, this strategy doesn't work
for highly scalable applications because you don't want the extra overhead
added by the abstraction layer to slow your applications down.

~~~
dozzie
This strategy also breaks apart when you have a little more data to be
extracted or when you need to reason about performance. It works when you
mostly need to put your objects somewhere and retrieve them later.

~~~
asah
This is kinda the sense I get. But then I keep seeing shops that outsource and
there's raw SQL all over and that seems messy too.

